# Could do with some advice please.



## MigGames (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi guys first post on here.I am travelling abroad in February for 3 years and will be moving around quite a lot (every 6 months or so) so it wouldn't be appropriate to buy new dumbells and barbells when I'm there as it will be a pain to have to move 150+ kg of weights around along with my stuff that I need to live.So I will be doing body weight excercises and decided to buy a kit if resistance bands.Can anyone point me in the direction of a quality set, I found some elastitone set and they sound alright but I've never heard if them.Also are there any other forms of equipment that are easily portable as I will be flying around so heavy weights are out.Thanks guys.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd just find a new gym each time you move to be honest. I doubt you'd make much progress with resistance bands.


----------



## MigGames (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi thanks for the input I have a slight aversion to gyms I'm afraid 

I'm not a hardcore lifter it's just to make sure I don't LOOSE muscle mass.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Hi thanks for the input I have a slight aversion to gyms I'm afraid
> 
> I'm not a hardcore lifter it's just to make sure I don't LOOSE muscle mass.


To not lose muscle you generally need to exert the same force with a muscle as you did to build it. So if you've built any amount of muscle lifting reasonably heavy weights at home you will need to continue to lift heavy weights to keep it I'm afraid. Doing lots of reps with the relatively limited resistance of a typical resistance band set won't really do this.

I train at home and so have some sympathy of your aversion of going to gyms, but it probably is the best plan here.


----------



## MigGames (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah I know what your saying, but if you were using bands of a high resistance that was equal to lifting it In free weights would it be the same?

Surely doing a bicep curl with 20 kg and doing the same movements with 25 kg of resistance would do the same thing?.

You would probably know more than me I am a hobby lifter mainly for fitness and to gain strength as picking up a 95kg bike In slippery mud can quickly sap strength.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> Yeah I know what your saying, but if you were using bands of a high resistance that was equal to lifting it In free weights would it be the same?
> 
> Surely doing a bicep curl with 20 kg and doing the same movements with 25 kg of resistance would do the same thing?.
> 
> You would probably know more than me I am a hobby lifter mainly for fitness and to gain strength as picking up a 95kg bike In slippery mud can quickly sap strength.


I was more thinking in terms of heavier lifts than bicep curls, since you'd earlier mentioned a 150 kg plus set of weights.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Just join local gyms, there's nothing to worry about.


----------

